
Obesity poised to overtake smoking as leading preventable cause of cancer - spking
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/health/2019/04/30/obesity-linked-thyroid-liver-kindey-ovary-pancreas-colon-cancer/3630418002/
======
temp1831
When posts mentioning obesity crop up on HN, some people advocate personal
responsibility to prevent your own obesity (taking the individualistic
position) and some people argue that it is a society-wide problem, where
changes in our culture have caused this problem to expand over time (taking
the social position).

The synthesis of these two ideas: It's easier to get fat than ever before, so
you are even more responsible to avoid it than ever.

~~~
woodandsteel
>The synthesis of these two ideas: It's easier to get fat than ever before, so
you are even more responsible to avoid it than ever.

But you should also push society, like the government and corporations, to
make it easier to avoid obesity.

